

Apple Siri beta vs Google Search on Jelly Bean - spindritf
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDsOtdRtG0Q

======
mtgx
So Google got their product out of beta faster than Apple, then? I wonder if
Siri will even lose the beta tag in iOS6, but at this point they might have to
remove it either way.

